# Guys - what the hell is happening with Blacklibrary.com?



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Could someone tell me whats happening with blacklibrary.com? 
Theirs 'Coming soon' section havent been updated since October-November. We, here on heresy-online, have more covers and titles then they on their main site :shok: For example Mark of Calth, Honour the dead, new anthologies after april etc. etc. Next - coming soon sections shows 6 titles from DECEMBER - it is January 11! 
Next - i bought via preorder new ebooks - Gotrek & Felix: Road of Skulls and The Greater Good - the date to download was shown as January 11th. I opened my account and what do you think i saw? 
Gotrek & Felix: Road of Skulls (eBook) Download not available 25/12/2012. Same goes for The Greater Good. WTF? 
Are they forget about their mainsite? What the hell - are they planning to work normally or not? 
What do you think? Am i wrong or their standarts fell really hard?


*
*


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I have noticed as well. April 2013 has been the last update for months and months. Has it even changed/been updated since Oct 2012? I don't think it has.

I come to HO for my BL 'coming soons'.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It'll be updated soon I imagine, but in bulk. I think they'll add all the coming months up to September or October all at once.


LotN


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

There was a post by Laurie on their FB page stating they'd update it later this week.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you add an option for Mabye I don't care I am still working my way through the 1000's of titles at the rate of about 3 to 4 a month ?


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Can you add an option for Mabye I don't care I am still working my way through the 1000's of titles at the rate of about 3 to 4 a month ?


Pretty much the same here. I can get through 2-3 books a month [uni work depending]. I've not even had chance to read the HH series since Angel Exterminatus.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Pretty much the same here. I can get through 2-3 books a month [uni work depending]. I've not even had chance to read the HH series since Angel Exterminatus.


Your only behind by Betrayer. And that's an easier read than AE. Probably because its actually decent.


Magpie_Oz said:


> Can you add an option for Mabye I don't care I am still working my way through the 1000's of titles at the rate of about 3 to 4 a month ?


Agreed. I've got a LotR 50th anniversary edition I've got to start soon. Imagine how behind ill be once i finish that! BL pumps out new stuff faster every year... And more expensive!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Regarding download not available, it have happened a couple of times with different books. Though it was a real slog to get them to fix Ravenwing for download, took a couple mails before their fix worked. I also noticed the road of skulls thing and sent them a mail this morning, and they mailed me back some hours later and said it was fixed.

Id daresay its probably an automated system putting up new ebooks, and some might have been misplaced or have had mistyped data.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

The website's pretty rubbish. There are a lot of titles missing from their catalogue.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Comming soon have been updated.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah - and where are none to read from that list, except for Blighted empire (thank you Carandini) and tons of already read titles now on softback


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its a sign that Black Library has surrendered.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

They have recently moved premises, so that may also be a factor


----------

